# NG Fight Science - Kali Stick w/ Dan Inosanto



## MSTCNC (Oct 16, 2006)

Found this clip while clicking through other links on YouTube...

[YT]qH309YwzxsY[/YT]​
I hope that I can move that well at 70 years of age!

Way to keep it real in the feel, Guro Dan!

Yours in the arts,

Andy


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Oct 16, 2006)

When I watched that when it first aired on TV it took me back almost 25 years ago when I first started going to his seminars.  He was good then and is still good now.  Keep on going Guro Dan!


----------



## Jimi (Oct 16, 2006)

Dan's the Man with the Master Plan. LOL. PEACE


----------



## crushing (Oct 16, 2006)

Mr Goodwin,  please check out this thread for embedding videos.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=36515

Best,

crushing


----------



## MSTCNC (Oct 16, 2006)

artyon:

Thank you, Mr. Rushing! That worked like a charm... and was also WAY too easy!

And, PLEASE, it's Andy... or Andrew if you MUST be formal! :karate:

Yes, I must admit, Brian... Guro Dan is one s-m-o-o-t-h individual!

I'm really kicking myself for not going to his appearance in Pittsburgh, PA...

Glad you all enjoyed it... there's plenty of Guro Dan over on YouTube!

Yours in the arts,

Andy


----------



## Fightfan00 (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow Man!Guro Dan is awesome!He moves like a cat.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Oct 19, 2006)

Yep, I was just at the Pittsburgh Seminar.  He's just as smooth in real life.  No need for extra takes or editing with that man.


----------

